# is this ibs



## Guest (Jan 29, 2002)

13 yr grl intestinal pain. says normal bowel movement cant tell what brings on pain or i should say what increases pain to unbearable nothing seems to help control or decreese where to start to narrow down??


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

My advise would be to take her to a GI doctor and get tests done. I have only been diegnosed with IBS for a week but have been having pain now for five years. I was 10 and had just gotten my period. I was first checked for Crohns and now for IBS with Endomitrioses. With the IBS I don't have normal bowel movements and most people don't. Half the people with IBS reaspond well to high fiber diets. So you could try that. I only know from my doctor experience so my first advise is to go to a GI. Good luck-Katie


----------



## 20662 (Apr 11, 2006)

This is what we are going through with my 11.5 year old son. He's had a number of tests to rule out stomach. He's on Bentylol which is an anti-spasmotic. I've just taken him to a Homeopathic Doctor to try some corresponding tratments. Increased fiblre into his diet, relaxation breathing and trying to decrease stress levels have been recommended.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome c'smom


----------

